# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.7.5 - HTC repair via USB added!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa Box v1.7.5 is out! 
Added possibility to repair supported devices via TP and USB!   Medusa Box v1.7.5 Release Notes: 
- Added support for Qualcomm MSM8x55/7230 CPU via USB (if a user has a device that operates
within this CPU and has a TP and Full Flash file, the user is able to choose
"Qualcomm MSM8x55/7230 (USB)" CPU in AUTO mode and restore a device by writing Full Flash file).
- Added support via USB for the following models (previously weren't supported by the Flasher software):  *HTC One V* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot, Security, IMEI, CID Repair), Read Codes,
Read/Write Flash - all via USB.*HTC Flyer* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot, Security, IMEI, CID Repair), Read Codes,
Read/Write Flash - all via USB.*HTC myTouch 4G* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot, Security, IMEI, CID Repair), Read Codes,
Read/Write Flash - all via USB. 
- Completely rewritten code to support restore option for HTC phones
that were previously supported by Medusa Flasher software:  *HTC Desire HD* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot, Security, IMEI, CID Repair), Read Codes,
Read/Write Flash - all via USB.*HTC Desire S* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot, Security, IMEI, CID Repair), Read Codes,
Read/Write Flash - all via USB.*HTC Desire Z* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot, Security, IMEI, CID Repair), Read Codes,
Read/Write Flash - all via USB.*HTC Inspire 4G* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot, Security, IMEI, CID Repair), Read Codes,
Read/Write Flash - all via USB. 
- Help files with TP pictures were added to the listed above models.
- Full Flash and Repair files were added to the Support Area.
- Made other slight changes to the main software.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   And that's what we call improvement! Trust us, it's just a beginning of what's Medusa going to become.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## gsm_bouali

**   Medusa Lite Software 
Installer 1.7.5  ربط التحميل من هنا   *     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *

----------


## rachpatch

حفظك

----------

